# USB mass storage mode?



## Badasscharge (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys i currently use notpod to sync my itunes with my droid (was he charge) now i have the s4 and it only goes into mtp mode and i can not acess folders from Notpod. Is there a way to use mass storage mode ?

***EDIT*** i am rooted


----------



## Badasscharge (Oct 27, 2011)

Bueler? Bueler? Is this thing on?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

No. Google switched to a fuse system that doesn't allow USB mass storage any longer.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

I used to suffer from itunes. I just gave up and switched to google music and uploaded my music there. That or download a drm ripper strip the itunes music, then upload to google music

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

klquicksall said:


> I used to suffer from itunes. I just gave up and switched to google music and uploaded my music there. That or download a drm ripper strip the itunes music, then upload to google music
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Isn't iTunes music now DRM free?


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Not sure. I havent used it in a while

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty sure they changed that a long time ago


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Even better just upload to google music and win

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## phince1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Try the app "usb mass storage"

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

You can still transfer files back and forth. Just open your device under other devices from my computer. Then it goes into your sd or internal storage. I transfer files all the time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

phince1 said:


> Try the app "usb mass storage"
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk 2


Which one? There are multiple apps? Thanks.


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

anewday said:


> Which one? There are multiple apps? Thanks.


It wont work as a standard usb connection. Really just connect to the pc as mtp google protocol. Then just transfer. Look for Samsung device under other in my computer


----------



## Badasscharge (Oct 27, 2011)

Figured it out just take SD card out-of phone and sync with card reader then replace... Thanks for the help guys!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

